# Cardboard slingshot tutorial no.2



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Cardboard slingshot tutorial no.2

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 Jun 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello to all,

Here is a step-by-step detailed tutorial to make a cardboard slingshot from discarded breakfast cereal boxes, which is capable of shooting 9-10 mm steel BB ammo with healthy power. Something fun for kids to make with adult supervision , and possibly a good introduction to the concept of recycling...

I would recommend single-layered Thera-Band blue bands cut to 27 cm long, and tapered from 26 to 16 cm to be within a safe performance range of this particular slingshot design. Trial & error...

The slingshot dimensions, once it is completed, are as follows:

Number of cardboard strips stacked in layers = 12
Initial cardboard strip length = 26 cm
Cardboard layer width = 3 cm
Cardboard thickness per layer = under 1 mm
Cardboard fork separation triangle size (60-degree inner angles) = 3 cm
Cardboard fork separation triangle - number of layers = 6
Total length = 11 cm
Total width = 9 cm
Inner fork width = 6 cm
Fork depth = 25 mm

As always, please carry out the essential safety checks before shooting with any homemade cardboard slingshots.

Your feedback regarding this tutorial will be much appreciated.

Have fun & shoot safely.

Click here to download this file


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

